# Is this the look-aholic support group???



## AMP (Jan 3, 2002)

Hi All,

Admitting that you have a problem is the first step, right? I think that I'm developing a Look addiction...

I've had my 555 (first Look) for about 3 weeks now and absolutely love it. It would be impossible for me to stop gushing praise for this bike. We've had some actual weather here in Phoenix in the past few weeks and since my bad-weather bike was down I had to ride the 555. After 2 hours on the bike I think that I spent 3 hours cleaning it up. I'm fairly certain that this is one of those special bikes that I know I'll keep for a long time... so I don't want to beat on it daily.

For daily training I have a BMC SL01 (this is the aluminum one) and generally like it. It's taken a lot of work to get my fit dialed in, but I think that I finally have it pretty close. Overall it's a smooth ride and I have no fear of getting it dirty or beating it up. On the other hand the AL frame tends to offer a bit of a beating in comparison to the 555.

Recently a bit of a dispute with my LBS (way too much to go into --- but suffice it to say that I'm feeling pretty screwed over by someone I considered a friend) has left me with a lot of negative emotion surrounding the BMC. It's hard to explain, but this whole situation has left me resenting the bike to the point that I'm starting to hate riding it.

This really is going somewhere...

I'm starting to feel pretty convinced that I should dump the BMC (and my LBS) and move on to a new frame. I really want something stiff (especially in the BB) as I'm a large rider and can really torque some frames. I'm not really into the idea of buying a typical "prduction" bike (Trek, Specialized, Cannoodle, etc) and am looking at some deals on a Merckx Race and a Look 461. Given the fact that I like the 555 so much I'm fairly certain that I'll love the 461 as well.... On the other hand I'm pretty sure that it will be very similar to the 555 and isn't variety the spice of life?

So... do I go with another carbon frame (my third bike is a Calfee and holds a similar place in my heart as the 555) or do I keep an aluminum bike for a little variety?

I'm looking for a daily training bike and it will see around 150 miles per week (of the 200 - 250 I ride).

Yes, I know... I've got a serious problem...


----------

